# Milking Doe That had Premature Kid?



## unicorngirl9 (Jan 20, 2013)

So, I have a doe, her second year kidding, (did GREAT the first time!) She had twins, but they were born almost a month early! The babies came out dead, still not sure what caused it. She was penned separately, was geting her vitamins, calories, clean water, clean pen. It all happened in an hours time, from start to afterbirth.

I'm not sure what happened, and she's doing really good now. My question was on her milking? Has anyone ever milked a goat with early kids? It seems I got a steady supply of colostrum out of her at first, then she just stopped, and hasn't produced anything. Is that normal? Can you get milk from a premature birth?


We had another doe who's kid died shortly after it was born. Too cold, and I was sick and my brother didn't check them before bed like I told him to. 

But she is only giving 3 cups a day. I'm planning on rebreeding her in a month or two. (it has been 1 month since the birth.)

Any advice would really help, Thank You!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Wait, you were going to rebreed her already? 

 Did the baby have hair or teeth? How big is it? Did you have a 100% sure date that she was due? 

 I would not milk that mom; I would give all that the baby can take. Are you bottle feeding or is mom raising this baby? 

 That is just my opinion.


----------



## unicorngirl9 (Jan 20, 2013)

Well, like I said, they* came out dead,*

She's not the one I'm *rebreeding*, it is a *different nanny*,

She had *Twins.*

She was for sure *due *around *March 3rd* . The babies were *very small*, *hairless*, and *did not have their teeth.*

So, no, I'm not feeding any baby, she's not feeding any baby, I saw them *come out dead.*


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

unicorngirl9 said:


> Well, like I said, they* came out dead, OK, I never said anything about that*
> 
> She's not the one I'm *rebreeding*, it is a *different nanny*, *I never said what doe. I would never rebred an doe that fast after kidding. Yes her baby was about a month old but that is hard to them. It is not her fault that they baby was to cold and dies, that is what we should be helping them with if we are going to raise them.*
> 
> ...


 really, sorry but you were asking a question and I was trying to answer it wuith what information you gave.


----------



## unicorngirl9 (Jan 20, 2013)

sweetgoats said:


> really, sorry but you were asking a question and I was trying to answer it wuith what information you gave.


You're right. Thank you for answering.



unicorngirl9 said:


> Well, like I said, they* came out dead, You asked if I was giving the colostrum to the baby.*
> 
> She's not the one I'm *rebreeding*, it is a *different nanny*, *You're right, you didn't say wich, I will wait several months before I breed her.*
> 
> ...


 Thank you again, I'll not milk her.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

For some reason there are an alarming number of premature births i'm seeing it all over the internet and with breeders i know. I would give the mom that had the premature birth if it were me at least 6 months to a year but that's just me. I know some will give them 2 to 4 month break and rebreed. I also wouldn't milk her just due to it seems right now her body needs the strength to heal just cause you don't know why she delivered prematurely. Hopefully someone else can come on here and give you some advice on possible tests that may need run on her.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you can milk a doe that has had a premature birth -- I disagree with sweetgoats here.

if you are going ot milk her then you need up her feed and treat her like any doe that recently delivered. You said she had colostrum but has dropped in milk production - are you milking twice a day or once a day? 

as to the second doe who kidded and lost her kids a month ago -- Im sorry  thats a frustrating situation. If you arent milking her and she is otherwise in good condition then yes you can rebreed her in a month or two. She has no strain on her system and if she is otherwise healthy I see no reason not to. My goats have to be producing something to stay.


----------



## unicorngirl9 (Jan 20, 2013)

StaceyRoop said:


> you can milk a doe that has had a premature birth -- I disagree with sweetgoats here.
> 
> if you are going ot milk her then you need up her feed and treat her like any doe that recently delivered. You said she had colostrum but has dropped in milk production - are you milking twice a day or once a day?
> 
> as to the second doe who kidded and lost her kids a month ago -- Im sorry  thats a frustrating situation. If you arent milking her and she is otherwise in good condition then yes you can rebreed her in a month or two. She has no strain on her system and if she is otherwise healthy I see no reason not to. My goats have to be producing something to stay.


Thank you. The nanny who had her babies premature, it seemed as though she produced colostrum, but there was no "milk" milk. She is used to being with people, and being milked, so the first 2 days I was milking her ever 3 hours or so (like a baby would nurse) and then dropped to 3 times a day.... But there is no more the 4 squirts each side in a day, so I stopped trying.

She is otherwise good and healthy. Jumping around with our other does, head bumping, jumping on the gait for grain time.... I will wait at least 4 months before trying to rebreed her, because she is in all good health.

The other girl, who had a normal birth, at due date and all, will top out at 3 months total, before I considered rebreeding her, and she is in great health too, just hardly any milk.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

how much are you feeding the doe you are milking? what breed? how many freshenings?


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

StaceyRoop said:


> My goats have to be producing something to stay.


PLEASE, do not take this wrong PLEASE, PLEASE,PLEASE.

I'm not trying to offend, I just do not know how to word this question.....

How long/when did you get "tough" enough to be able to hold that point of view?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

when my bank account says so 

see if I have a producing doe - one thats giving me milk... well then she is a productive member. If I have a doe that gives me good quality kids.... she gets to stay. 

I have junior does .... those are allowed to stay as long as in the show ring they do well. If not, off they go. 

only goats that can "pay for themselves" get to be part of my herd. 

Ive sold some very special pets but when numbers have to stay a certain way then well I have to pick adn choose who is bringing in the money. 

a pet goat costs just as much to feed as does a show goat - but I get more for the kids. So it better be a good hardy doe who has no trouble with kidding and is doing well in the show ring. 

I have one exception: my retired doe Ziva. I call her grandmoms goat because she moved in with us the year she was born and named her and well she has a special place in my grandmothers heart. Sadly Ziva just doesnt do kiddings well and we could have lost her last year so she is retired. I wont breed her but she still gets to stay for fear my grandmother may never forgive me if I were to sell her. 

I love goats -- but Ive learned not to love one goat to much.


----------



## unicorngirl9 (Jan 20, 2013)

StaceyRoop said:


> how much are you feeding the doe you are milking? what breed? how many freshenings?


 She is getting 2 flakes of grass/alfalfa hay, in a "no waste" manger, she has a multi vitamin/mineral block available at all times, 1 lb of Purina Goat Chow, with 1/2 lb soaked Beat Pulp durring the winter. With clean water.

(If you mean the girl that had the normal birth) She is a Boer/Nubian cross, and this was her first kid. (it was HUGE compared to her!)
(If you mean the girl that had the premature birth) She is a full Nubian (but not papered) and this was her second.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

the reason you are only getting 3 cups could be because of the boer in her and it being her first lactation. You can try upping her grain amount a bit and milk more then 2 times a day to stimulate more production.


----------

